# Ado´s 180L evolution and history tank (pics)month by month



## ado0001 (Aug 27, 2007)

hi every one, my name is Adrian from Meixco city and i would like to introduce my planted tank´s evolution since last year, im not a pro but maybe someone may find usefull comments in here.
i want to say im sorry my poor english maybe is gonna make many people angry sorry sorry...!

Well the story begins since jun 2007 when i started a non planted acuarum but for a few echinodorus..without having an idea of what is a planted aquarium.

JUNE 2007









so nothing impressive but for me this was preety nices and mede me happy 4 a while.
JULY










ok ok i like plants, but when i first went to the little plants and fish market they sold me this and said, there u go "aquatic plants" have a nice day..... (cheaters!!)

AGOUST









this month i just realized by my friend ....that those were not aquatic plants.... so sad that was why they died on me.... those robbers from the market!! somehow i found a place where they had the "real" acuatic plants, so expensiveeee! i got it no pain no gain lol

SEPTEMBER









well, fake plants are going down so maybe this is the way a planted acuarium must be..hhmm i still dont know..









limnophilla sessiflora is one special plant that i like.

OCTOBER









finally i ´ve got my new lamp now light has been increased at 60%, no Co2 for now, and im under algae attack, hmmm i tried 4100K to the right and 10 000 to the left, this was a critical time for my tank under bba algae attack...










NOVEMBER









welcome KNO3 and CO2 bye bye algae and disc fish too .. happy but ...so sad









here is glossostigma elatinoides...

DECEMBER









well i just had a madness atack and i took out all glossostigma, now i will use this hemiantus "cuba"
lets see what happens...well home made co2 lets see how good u are!









wow seems like its working but this acuarium looks like wild place, needs some nice touch and some descitions are to be made....one cut here , cut there....its x´mas!! merry merry X´mas 4 all!

JANUARY 2008!








happy new year for everybody... now the acuarium looks different, hope u like it!









hemiantus cuba seems healthy and backgroud plants are getting the way i espected.

FEBRUARY









WELL THIS IS THE WAY IT LOOKS NOW, I HOPE U ENJOY THIS LITTLE HISTORY AND THANK YOU VERY MUCH 4 USING YOUR TIME TO REPLY!!!










GREETINGS ALL MY FRIENDS IN THIS AMAZING WORLD!









* Ado 亜土*​


----------



## Carlos1583 (Jul 7, 2006)

Beautiful...hope my tank is half as good as yours one day

by the way, do you dose nutrients? if so, what and how do you dose? I've been trying to get my red plants (same as the one you have) to come out that red and I haven't been able to do so...


----------



## ado0001 (Aug 27, 2007)

oh sorry i forgot that, i use seachems plant dosing chart, at 1/3 of the recomended dosing...works well 4 me. Red plants perhaps all they need is good light and co2 bro! thanx 4 nice coment!


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Your tank really looks great now. I like the mix of colors and textures. It looks like you've gotten the hang of keeping plants very well now. Thank you for showing the history, it's fun to see the evolution of a tank. Are you using only stem plants now? 

I like your gold angelfish - angelfish have so much character.


----------



## Guillermo (Oct 12, 2007)

Hello Adrian.

Despite of the fact that I've already seen your tank in another forum (in Spanish), I still enjoying looking at your evolution, it´s amazing. 

Keep up the good work !

Saludos


----------



## ubaca (Feb 9, 2008)

Adrian
Beautiful...


----------



## ir0n_ma1den (Apr 27, 2007)

Amazing tank!

what are those two large,brilliant red plants in the back?


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

this one hell of a tank!!!!rayer: i love the red plants its so pretty and looks like that took forever to get what you wanted. i dont know though the discus fish would have been so pretty in there what happened you just did not want them anymore? anyways i would love to do what you did in my 55... i wonder if it would look that great as an el natural tank?


----------



## ado0001 (Aug 27, 2007)

thank u very much well to tell the truth csgardener, Carlod, guillermo and ubaca,
Iron maiden: the plants on the back are called as follows:
the left side is Alternantera reinecki roseafolia and the one on the right is called necea pedicellata. i would like to upload this map so u can see my plants name.


















ps.. braty boy.. regarding the disc fish, i decided to take them out cause of the ph variations due to my home made co2 system, the co2 has lots of variations on ph, and they were not happy with that so before they went sick i decided to give those to some friend. i think i was the best until ive got money 4 my Co2 tank and system... =(


----------



## patrick76 (May 21, 2007)

Wow has your tank come along. It looks great i hope one day i can have a tank as great as yours. Keep it up.


----------



## MiSo (Nov 4, 2005)

can't even tell there's water in the tank. amazingly clear water. awesome tank!


----------



## Paullemilio (Aug 13, 2009)

Man, it's a very beautifull aquarium. What an evolution!!! Congrats...


----------



## Loren27 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi Adrian. The change has been spectacular. Congratulations. 

In our language: La progresion ha sido enorme. Es un acuario precioso y se ve muy sano. Enhorabuena.

Regards

Loren


----------

